# Kayak Fishing 5 miles Offshore



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

made the long paddle out to the Mayan princess rigs off of port aransas Texas was rewarded with soem nice fish




nice little king at a 5 mile standpipe





bigger king from the same rig


----------

